
Chick-fil-A is ending donations criticized by LGBTQ activists after backlash - justinzollars
https://www.businessinsider.com/chick-fil-a-ending-donations-criticized-by-lgbtq-activists-2019-11
======
pmdulaney
The next logical step is for Chick-fil-A to be open on Sundays. As it is, they
have thrown away the kernel but are still clutching onto the husk.

